# in for nasty weather...



## vonnagy (May 28, 2004)

red sky in tha mornin' , sailors warnin'

yep, the weather was nasty for the rest of the day today  This is rangitoto, a 600 year volcanic island that sits on the doorstep of auckland 












btw, you kids have been posting some excellent piccies here lately! good work


----------



## manda (May 28, 2004)

are you sure you arent painting these?


----------



## bogleric (May 28, 2004)

very nice... as I see such vibrant colors I am really starting to think that I need to move someplace else.

The first is my favorite as the light and trash can put everything into a very nice perspective.  The positioning of the light to the color and background island was done very well.

Great shots!


----------



## photobug (May 28, 2004)

Great shots Mark. The colors in your shots is just consistently amazing! Not much cooking here lately in the sky. Seems to either be clear, or overcast at sun up/down.


----------



## ormia (May 28, 2004)

Wow. The colours are amazing. Fantastic photos! You don't see skys like that around here. The sky is always hazy and full of smog. Blah. Stupid auto plants and their stupid pollution.


----------



## canonrebel (May 28, 2004)

I like them both, but I'm really impressed with #2.

I assume the lamp pole in #1 lends to a statement (?).  It definitely makes strong statement for composition.

#2 is so romantic.  I'm moved by the gentle reflections upon the waves.
Colors are awesome.

I'll bet you have more shots of the same event, huh?


----------



## Walt (May 28, 2004)

As always, nice work!


----------



## pilgrim (May 28, 2004)

:shock:  I can't stop staring at number two Mark  :shock: 
The light on the water is amazing!

 :shock:  :shock:  :shock:


----------



## craig (May 28, 2004)

Red sky at night sailors delight?

I am with Manda on the painting question. The reflection of the sky in the ocean is incredible. Seemingly perfect exposure in both!


----------



## Harpper (May 28, 2004)

Wow, nice pictures Mark. I love the second one. I like the cloud formations better in the second. In my opinion, the red colors are more intense and eye catching in the second one also.


----------



## drlynn (May 28, 2004)

Great shots as always, Mark! I love the 2nd as well.

I think it would make a nice Pano if you cropped out the dark clouds at the top, and crop the bottom just above the line in the sand.

I'd hang in on MY wall!


----------



## anua (May 29, 2004)

hey,  -
im still thinking #1 is my fav -

ive just realised that what i look for in photography(or any other kind of art) it must be some kind of contradictions, maybe? I mean how the world is opposite to itself sometimes....and then puts the opposite things together in one beautiful image...(with your eye's help, mister, of course! - )  &lt;does it make sens? :shock:   'cause im not quite sure..., he he>

anyway...i think i find all of it  here...

#2 is a great shot too


> are you sure you arent painting these?


....with your secret uranium paints? :bigangel:


----------



## Dandy-Warhol (May 30, 2004)

Those pics are amazing!

Great job!!


----------



## Jeff Canes (May 30, 2004)

#2 is my favorite; Love the cloud formations and color saturation in both.

IMO #1 would be the better shot if the lamp post was on the left side of the frame and not in front of the main cloud formation or maybe its garbage can the bugging me try cloning it out.


----------



## Dandy-Warhol (May 30, 2004)

I'd go for the garbage can! LOL


----------



## ahuguley (May 30, 2004)

Do you have a larger version of the second shot?  I'd love to take a look at it!  The colors in the water are just stunning.


----------



## luckydog (May 31, 2004)

You don't post a lot of pics Vonn, but what you do post is always good stuff and a pleasure to look at.
The thing that grabs me is the colour in the waves. Great stuff mate.


----------

